# Diamond non-stick cookware?



## Spiritboxer (Feb 24, 2007)

I feel foolish for asking but is this pan worth looking into or is it just a conversation piece? I get sidetracked from time to time.......

http://www.zabars.com/swiss-diamond-10-fry-pan/default/StandardCatalog.Skillets_Frying_Pans.B24V001.cpd


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 24, 2007)

Sounds hokey.  

"Nothing conduct heat more efficiently or quickly than diamonds."!!  Really, that's news to me.

It may be agood non-stick pan but I don;t think it's anything miraculous.

I buy my non-stick pans in three packs for $20 and toss them when they lose their non-stick properties.


----------

